# Just started painting



## Mike Conlin (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone 
My name is Mike and have uploaded my first two paintings. Am busy with my next oil on canvas a Kudu bull calf.My passion is wildlife realism and am blessed to have the Kruger Park in my back yard South Africa.

Please give me some crits on my work.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Mike! When I saw your paintings on the home page my jaw dropped. Wow! Your work is so lifelike, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hard to critique a master when you are a novice! Your work is breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Abslutely amazing, Mike! Talk about hitting the ground running! keep posting here!


----------



## Terry (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree, as one striving to achieve realism and having problems even getting close I am amazed by your achievement. I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------

